# E1 error on all in one heat press



## triniboy

Hi guys,

I just started getting an E1 error on my head press. Last month I changed the breaker, it's a high amp breaker and it have been working good so far. Anyone experience this issue? All the cables looks secure. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## into the T

take a look here


----------



## triniboy

triniboy said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just started getting an E1 error on my head press. Last month I changed the breaker, it's a high amp breaker and it have been working good so far. Anyone experience this issue? All the cables looks secure.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I found the issue. I opened up the heat press and some wires melted and was touching, sorted it out and it's up and running again. Also I had a problem previously where the heat press would shut off when it's heating up, it would work with the mug element but cut off with the t-shirt plate element attached, replaced the breaker inside the power supply unit and fixed that issue also.


----------



## into the T

thanks for coming back and updating


----------



## Pearl7916

into the T said:


> take a look here


That site doesn’t give accurate information. He doesn’t know the difference between a dryer and a heat press


----------

